# Serian paddy field & the misty mountains



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Sept. 7, 2008. A fruitful day in Serian to photograph the paddy field. After having delicious sweet & sour freshwater prawn (Udang Galah) at Tebakang, we headed north to a misty mountain near Serian. But too bad, heavy downpour when we reached the summit, so we're feeling cold & wet & hiding in a temporary shelter behind our pickup truck.

Pix 1










Pix 2










pix 3










Pix 4










Pix 5










Pix 6


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Pix 7










Pix 8










Pix 9










Pix 10










Pix 11










pix 12


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Pic 13










pix 14










pix 15










pix 16










pix 17










Pix 18: our lunch: Udang galah from Batang Sadong of Serian! Very tasty!!!


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Pix 19: The meat is soft & tender!










Pix 20: Yummy!!










Pix 21: The misty mountain










Pix 22: The misty limestone cliff










Pix 23: The misty jungle @ the summit










Pix 24


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Pix 25: set up temporary shelter










pix 26










Pix 27










Pix 28: taking shelter ...


----------

